# Rifle river spotter



## RiverRat22 (May 19, 2010)

Looking to float the rifle river in the very near future and wondering if there was any spotters you guys have used in the past?! Thank you very much!!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I spot cars on the Rifle, have references. Myself or my best friend a retired teacher know the river well and can help with a little notice 7 days a week.


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

What is meant by spotter?


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

A guy who will run your vehicle down stream so you can drift a river.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I know some guys who fished it last Saturday, and said it was slushing up pretty badly. They didn't go back Sunday, because they figured it would be un-fishable in most places. Just something to think about.


----------

